# Uber X vs Plus 100+ hours a week



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

Does anyone have information on expected net income after driving 100+ hrs on Uber X and Uber plus? I'm also unsure if there is enough 100 hours worth of work on the plus platform alone, so I'm wondering if anyone has ever attempted. 

Just curious if anyone has any experience working 90/100 hours a week. I don't have a prescription for adderall, however, my friend does and I could steal a couple  

ALSO: I'm new to the forum, I've been creeping for a few days now, and I mean creeping.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Jobs are scarce for rocket scientists these days huh?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Not the brightest star in the sky are ya?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Not the brightest star in the sky are ya?


Just another example how dam clueless
people are about the Uber scam. It,s people like this guy who keep Screwber going. Anybody who was dumb enough to work 100 a week driving for Screwber is LONG gone or living in the trunk of thier burnt out car. My faith in human humanity has taken a nose dive since reading posts in this site!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Poll | Uber driver fellasleep and crashed - they need to stop working stupid hours*


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

There are plenty of dead/slow hours in a week. Do yourself a favor and rest when it's not that busy anyway. Dedicate your hours to peaks and surge rides and just make more efficient money. We're not paid hourly so staying on for 100 hours is a waste.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

100 hours a week? 
I'd slash my wrists.


----------



## phast99 (Aug 10, 2015)

I've been working for uber for 18months now and i rent from tower mall after uber-gas-etc i usually net300-350 a day working 13hrs sometimes 5-6 days a week so i gross bet 1800-2100 a week after expense i take home bet 1000-1300 so what this guy taking about if you put in the hours you make money if you it a hustle i don't own because i travel in the summer when it slow new yorker walk that why i hustle from sept-mid may i work hard. i save on wear/tear save on insurance and save on losing money during slow periods. it simple you must come up with a plan that works from 6am-11am are you in Finaicial district,penn station, near hotels going to the airport, .


----------



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

You guys are so sweet  Backdash AintWorthIt turbovator


----------



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

w


Uber-Doober said:


> 100 hours a week?
> I'd slash my wrists.


Oh... me too! I don't know how some of these uber X drivers do it. From what I've seen is they finance a new car for 25K, drive 50k miles, make $20k, car has depreciated to 17k


----------



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Just another example how dam clueless
> people are about the Uber scam. It,s people like this guy who keep Screwber going. Anybody who was dumb enough to work 100 a week driving for Screwber is LONG gone or living in the trunk of thier burnt out car. My faith in human humanity has taken a nose dive since reading posts in this site!


Yes, my genius, master, entrepreneurial plan to succeed in Southern California is to drive uber 100/hrs a week


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

phast99 said:


> I've been working for uber for 18months now and *i rent from tower mall* after uber-gas-etc i usually net300-350 a day working 13hrs sometimes 5-6 days a week so i gross bet 1800-2100 a week after expense i take home bet 1000-1300 so what this guy taking about if you put in the hours you make money if you it a hustle i don't own because i travel in the summer when it slow new yorker walk that why i hustle from sept-mid may i work hard. i save on wear/tear save on insurance and save on losing money during slow periods. it simple you must come up with a plan that works from 6am-11am are you in Finaicial district,penn station, near hotels going to the airport, .


I am confused do you rent the same vehicle every day?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I am confused do you rent the same vehicle every day?


If your asking because your considering
renting a car to be an Uber driver you
are VERY VERY VERY confused!
Btw the answer to your question is if you rent a car for longer than one day you stay in the same car till the rental agreement is done.


----------



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

phast99 said:


> I've been working for uber for 18months now and i rent from tower mall after uber-gas-etc i usually net300-350 a day working 13hrs sometimes 5-6 days a week so i gross bet 1800-2100 a week after expense i take home bet 1000-1300 so what this guy taking about if you put in the hours you make money if you it a hustle i don't own because i travel in the summer when it slow new yorker walk that why i hustle from sept-mid may i work hard. i save on wear/tear save on insurance and save on losing money during slow periods. it simple you must come up with a plan that works from 6am-11am are you in Finaicial district,penn station, near hotels going to the airport, .


You rent an Uber Plus car?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

turbovator said:


> If your asking because your considering
> renting a car to be an Uber driver you
> are VERY VERY VERY confused!
> Btw the answer to your question is if you rent a car for longer than one day you stay in the same car till the rental agreement is done.


No I have a vehicle and drive for Lyft and Uber after further research I see
http://thebillfold.com/2015/04/wher...eir-cars-they-rent-them-from-another-startup/

but probably nothing like that in Texas


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

timdb said:


> Does anyone have information on expected net income after driving 100+ hrs on Uber X and Uber plus? I'm also unsure if there is enough 100 hours worth of work on the plus platform alone, so I'm wondering if anyone has ever attempted.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has any experience working 90/100 hours a week. I don't have a prescription for adderall, however, my friend does and I could steal a couple
> 
> ALSO: I'm new to the forum, I've been creeping for a few days now, and I mean creeping.


I see no one of the players here could pass out a number So I will.

I drove 102 hours my first 2 weeks and made *$1890.22 with Uber X* working the hours I wanted.

I also made *$160.76 in 12 hours *yesterday. There's money out there if you can handle the bullshit.

I use the word "bullshit" lightly. I don't have the same negative opinions or attitudes as some of the players here.


----------



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I see no one of the players here could pass out a number So I will.
> 
> I drove 102 hours my first 2 weeks and made *$1890.22 with Uber X* working the hours I wanted.
> 
> ...


Thank you... Have you ever wondered what you could pull on Uberplus/uberselect?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I see no one of the players here could pass out a number So I will.
> 
> I drove 102 hours my first 2 weeks and made *$1890.22 with Uber X* working the hours I wanted.
> 
> ...


How many miles did you drive the first two weeks and yesterday?


----------



## phast99 (Aug 10, 2015)

In nyc there a fleets that rent vehicles weekly from 300-650 and I put in about 60-85hr a week 6am-8pm mon - sat gross 1800-2100 after expenses 1200-1600 if you mentally prepare yourself it will get done


----------



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

300 for Uber X car? 
Does the $600+ get you a Plus/select car at least?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

phast99 said:


> In nyc there a fleets that rent vehicles weekly from 300-650 and I put in about 60-85hr a week 6am-8pm mon - sat gross 1800-2100 after expenses 1200-1600 if you mentally prepare yourself it will get done


In Brooklyn? Yeah, I can believe that. Try a market where you can go 3 hours without a ping, then get a call to go down the street and make $5 before commission and get a 4 because you're more than 5 min away. You won't even cover gas. Who can be mentally prepared for that bullshit? But last year it wasn't like that. Less drivers, better economy, Uber also had a better reputation.


----------



## phast99 (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah some places have mkt,suvs, and audi's only nyc I can't speak on other states


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

No. I don't have the car for that change in class.


timdb said:


> Thank you... Have you ever wondered what you could pull on Uberplus/uberselect?


Yesterday was 12 hours and 165 miles. It also included a 30,000 mile check up for $343.00 from the dealer.


turbovator said:


> How many miles did you drive the first two weeks and yesterday?


A lot of dead miles in SW suburbs and 5 short trips home from the store. The 1st rider must have gotten me out there from Brookfield/Lyons. Wound up around 230pm at rt 83 and 75th. One of these days I'm going to work Waukeegan so I can meet this woman I have been texting with since March. We met at an online dating site. I've met 35 women so far this year. To one to U2. Another to Van Halen. Had coffe at the Chicago Hilton. Ice cream at the Brown Cow. Lou Malniatti's Pizza. Drinks at private clubs like the Sky Room.

I'm having another great year...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

timdb said:


> w
> 
> Oh... me too! I don't know how some of these uber X drivers do it. From what I've seen is they finance a new car for 25K, drive 50k miles, make $20k, car has depreciated to 17k


^^^
Not only that but in most states the max number of hours per day you can drive is 12. 
Other states have ten hour max per day, and/or X number of hours per week. 
That's what it's gonna come down to here in Nevada if U/L wants to get back on the road here.

All it's gonna take is one horrendous accident for a driver who has been driving 17 hours, and/or has stimulants in his blood because the state they're in has no drug testing for rideshares and you're gonna see a lot of shit hit the fan.


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I see no one of the players here could pass out a number So I will.
> 
> I drove 102 hours my first 2 weeks and made *$1890.22 with Uber X* working the hours I wanted.
> 
> ...


Is that before or after Uber's cut?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

DesDriver said:


> Is that before or after Uber's cut?





DesDriver said:


> Is that before or after Uber's cut?


Ok, How long ago, before or after Uber's %20, how many miles and the 102 was actual driving time or hours online?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Ok, If you want to pass out a number you need to pass out ALL the numbers or it's completely meaningless. How long ago, before or after Uber's %20, how many miles and the 102 was actual driving time or hours online?





turbovator said:


> Ok, How long ago, before or after Uber's %20, how many miles and the 102 was actual driving time or hours online?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> In Brooklyn? Yeah, I can believe that. Try a market where you can go 3 hours without a ping, then get a call to go down the street and make $5 before commission and get a 4 because you're more than 5 min away. You won't even cover gas. Who can be mentally prepared for that bullshit? But last year it wasn't like that. Less drivers, better economy, Uber also had a better reputation.


NYC is probably the only market you can make some money. But driving 6 
days a week 65 - 85 hrs dosen't leave much on the table for a life.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

At the $1.25 a mile rates last summer, with some nice surges in Hollywood on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights, I used to pull in $1,800 to $2,100 per week, working 100+hours on Uber X. Although the money sounds good, a pace like that for 12 months a year is not sustainable, even if you have the stamina to do it like I did. But I only did it for 5 months, until the big uBer **** on New Years Eve. The problem is that you need to make enough money to for pay bills, expenses, taxes, food, sex, and whatever else, and still make enough money to pay cash for another nice car. Because after 12 months a 3,000 miles a week, your car is pretty much done, or at least close to it. Okay, so maybe 16 months. But the thing is, you are going to need a new car after 120,000 miles or so. That is arguable, of course. But the other problem is that 100+ hours a week 52 weeks a year only gets you enough money to pay for everything BUT a new car. So then what?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Last week I worked 40 hours, no way in hell would I consider more than 60. 100 is a whole other world.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> At the $1.25 a mile rates last summer, with some nice surges in Hollywood on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights, I used to pull in $1,800 to $2,100 per week, working 100+hours on Uber X. Although the money sounds good, a pace like that for 12 months a year is not sustainable, even if you have the stamina to do it like I did. But I only did it for 5 months, until the big uBer **** on New Years Eve. The problem is that you need to make enough money to for pay bills, expenses, taxes, food, sex, and whatever else, and still make enough money to pay cash for another nice car. Because after 12 months a 3,000 miles a week, your car is pretty much done, or at least close to it. Okay, so maybe 16 months. But the thing is, you are going to need a new car after 120,000 miles or so. That is arguable, of course. But the other problem is that 100+ hours a week 52 weeks a year only gets you enough money to pay for everything BUT a new car. So then what?


Agreed, The vehicle expenses, depreciation and wear & tear and like you said a replacement vehicle after
12 - 18 months is the part that %80
of these Uberheads don't get. They either never took the time to do the Uber math or have the ability to do it .


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesDriver said:


> Is that before or after Uber's cut?


After. That is taken directly from the Checks I receive



turbovator said:


> Ok, How long ago, before or after Uber's %20, how many miles and the 102 was actual driving time or hours online?


The hours used was in my weekly reports.

If I could post my spreadsheet, you will see the expenses, income, mileage, Deduction at .575 per mile, Total income from all sources, tax I paid, taxable income estimate after deduction. Social Security Payment. (using 2014 rules)

This was my total expense output or cost to operate for the 1st 226 days and I have 411 miles left in the tank.* $1303.38* includes everything, 1Q insurance, interest...

BUT no tread wear or depreciation estimate. 30k mile check up was 343. I'm using 5.7 gallons of gas per day

All I do is plug in the income and expense and the formula takes over. The only mistake can be putting in the wrong number.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

William1964 said:


> After. That is taken directly from the Checks I receive
> 
> The hours used was in my weekly reports.
> 
> ...


Your numbers look good! Finally a guy who takes the time and knows how to get to the true bottom line. You took into account your vehicle operating expenses and even the tax witholdings. I seriously doubt that there are many people banking %18 of thier weekly checks for the Social Security and Medicare payments that the IRS is going to want, when they file thier taxes. GOOD JOB your on the ball, glad to see it's working out for you.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

William1964 said:


> No. I don't have the car for that change in class.
> 
> Yesterday was 12 hours and 165 miles. It also included a 30,000 mile check up for $343.00 from the dealer.
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like the Uber gig is paying off for you other than the $ end if the business.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

phast99 said:


> I've been working for uber for 18months now and i rent from tower mall after uber-gas-etc i usually net300-350 a day working 13hrs sometimes 5-6 days a week so i gross bet 1800-2100 a week after expense i take home bet 1000-1300 so what this guy taking about if you put in the hours you make money if you it a hustle i don't own because i travel in the summer when it slow new yorker walk that why i hustle from sept-mid may i work hard. i save on wear/tear save on insurance and save on losing money during slow periods. it simple you must come up with a plan that works from 6am-11am are you in Finaicial district,penn station, near hotels going to the airport, .


Sure you do. post it or it's a dream
Don't rent buy
$190
2.5 hours


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

18% social security. How about 18% less any refund due.

The spreadsheet also works as my check book and debt payment schedule based on expected income that is a daily average since Jan. 1. 
Card payoff date is Oct. 29th. Car payoff is 42 weeks. 

It used to be the amount of cash I have on hand or can get to to bond my GF out of county.

I'm more in a hole than on a ball. Credit card debt, a loan, and car. Car payment isn't included. 
Living stuff, the car and a new type of loan to increase my credit score above 750 by Jan.1

It's always a work in progress. Was getting spendable cash everyday. Now I have to wait 7 days for spendable cash.
Something comes up and I play with it.

I miss the pizza delivery cash. I do. I really do. 
On any given day I had 350 in cash with me.
Now I'm lucky to reach 150. Winter is be good for food delivery may even have bankable cash. 
Last cash deposit was $140.00.

I started when I have 5 credit card payment every month 2 years ago and it's still evolving...

Solid idea to track your situation. There's a happy place for everyone.


----------



## Nuwbi15 (Aug 15, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> In Brooklyn? Yeah, I can believe that. Try a market where you can go 3 hours without a ping, then get a call to go down the street and make $5 before commission and get a 4 because you're more than 5 min away. You won't even cover gas. Who can be mentally prepared for that bullshit? But last year it wasn't like that. Less drivers, better economy, Uber also had a better reputation.


You must be in Florida?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Nuwbi15 said:


> You must be in Florida?


Houston


----------



## Nuwbi15 (Aug 15, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Houston


Im in Florida and that happens a lot... Lol


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Cassidy Topa said:


> 113 Uber hours in one week $1,568
> View attachment 21281
> View attachment 21282


that's awful. God help this poor soul.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Cassidy Topa said:


> Great way to network. I've gotten 8 new clients to personal train, over 20+ girls numbers, met numerous people in the health/fitness industry, millionaires, wholesale entrepreneurs, so many, interesting people, also learned my way around LA.


chump


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

William1964 said:


> I see no one of the players here could pass out a number So I will.
> 
> I drove 102 hours my first 2 weeks and made *$1890.22 with Uber X* working the hours I wanted.
> 
> ...


40 hours! Bit less than $1,400


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 21290
> 
> 
> 40 hours! Bit less than $1,400


so you average almost $50/hour?
are you driving X or UberBLack?
what is your rate per mile?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Rate per mile is 1.30. Turn down surges if they are below 1.5 or lower than advertised 80k a year in miles 60k fares. 
Highest avg trip in the uber world!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Rate per mile is 1.30. Turn down surges if they are below 1.5 or lower than advertised 80k a year in miles 60k fares.
> Highest avg trip in the uber world!


well at 1.30/mile for UberX, you have one of the highest rates left out here
you can make some money at 1.30/mile reg rate
but looking at your post , you are not getting $50/hour off surge.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

My avg fare has been near $30 for over a year.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXking said:


> My avg fare has been near $30 for over a year.


is this $30/hour? or $30/trip?
both need to verified. All we know is that you said it took you 40hours to make that $50/hour


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

All we know is I have posted statements, earnings totals with my name on them for over a year. Just do a search to find more pics
I don't work over 40 hrs a week haven't at least since last year. 
There are many areas of the country that pay more than $1.30. a mile. I can think of 18 off the top of my head. 
I live 200 miles one way from 1.30 mile. 
It's .95 mile in my town and $1.10 11o miles away.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXking said:


> All we know is I have posted statements, earnings totals with my name on them for over a year. Just do a search to find more pics
> I don't work over 40 hrs a week haven't at least since last year.
> There are many areas of the country that pay more than $1.30. a mile. I can think of 18 off the top of my head.
> I live 200 miles one way from 1.30 mile.
> It's .95 mile in my town and $1.10 11o miles away.


Of course there's areas that pay a lot, like new york. But clearly high pay rates are the last of a dying breed. Uber is cutting rates in all the major markets, have been for years now

I choose not to research all your post, if you don't want to repost to show, fine, no biggie.

So its 95cents in your town, but when I asked you how much is your pay rate, you say $1.30/mile, which 200 miles from your? *scratching my head*
So you're doing reg rate rides for 95cents/mile?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Of course there's areas that pay a lot, like new york. But clearly high pay rates are the last of a dying breed. Uber is cutting rates in all the major markets, have been for years now
> 
> I choose not to research all your post, if you don't want to repost to show, fine, no biggie.
> 
> ...


75 markets above $1.30 mile in u.s.
I drive from the .95 cent area where my home is through the $1.10 area every week cuz Uber makeS more than the driver on most of the fares when the rate is below $1.00.
I stay out here in the $1.30 area 4-5 days a week. 
Extra 35 cents a mile works out to over $11,000 in extra take home a year


----------

